# Does pigeons need too much sunlight for fertilising their eggs ??



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,
Hope ya'll r doin good with ur pigeons ..I wanted to know whether pigeons need too much sunlight for fertilisng their eggs or not ?? Im keeping my pigeons in my balcony .Winter is ahead so sunlight does not stay in my balcony for long..They get sunlight for appromixately 20-30 mins everyday..Is this enough or they should be exposed to more sunlight for fertilising their egs ???

Thank You
Nazmul


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunlight is not required for fertilizing the eggs but harsh winter do make breeding difficult. Some of my nest boxes have the back faced towards the sun, that is the pigeons inside never get direct sunlight when incubating, they have been hatching like any normal pigeon egg would.
what is the minimum temp to which Dhaka gets during winter ? At my place in India winter does not go beyond 17 degree C and such a "winter" doesnt interfere with breeding


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

well winter is still two months to come....winter is not a concern now actually ...so sunlight is not necessary for incubating or fertilisng ???


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

another question is .. why is grit required exactly ?? i knw they get calcium from grit..is grit required for fertilising eggs or something ??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Grits are essentially solid components which aids in digestion of food. Many birds (grain eaters mostly) feed on grit (including tiny stones) so that it provides a grinding action helping in better digestion. You might have heard that ostrich "eat" pebbles, its the same function.

If calcium grit is provided, it also acts as a calcium source, if normal grit is provided, then it does not act as a calcium source.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

another question is :- i feed my pigeons with only wheat ..they r healthy..but there is one pair which lays eggs but the eggs remain unfertilised...i giv them food properly..i suplly them with fresh water everyday...their nest is also properly insulated...then why are the eggs unfertilised ??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Feeding wheat only and infertility has no direct relationship. At the same time if you wish for healthy pigeons, living to their full energy and properly nutritioned, at least two types of seeds or a commercial feed mix needs to be provided.

Infertility in pigeons can have multiple reasons including genetically infertile, improper matings (mostly in the heavily feathered fancy breeds), excessive breeding or aged pigeons. Infertile eggs are usually clear with the yolk and white even after incubation. If the eggs are of the rotten type after incubation then its mainly because the parents are carrying disease or intermittent incubation.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

The eggs of my pigeons r not rotten...rather the yolk remains in the eggs even after incubation...*What is the most general cause of infertile egss ??*


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Maybe some bacteria that is killing the germ in the egg?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

is germ the general cause of infertile eggs ?? but i keep them clean and provide them fresh water ...they also take shower ...


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Well the germ is inside the egg which combines with the embryo to start developing the baby bird. Bacteria may be the cause salmonella, and that sort of line. 
But might I ask you what kind of pigeons are you raising?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nazmul said:


> The eggs of my pigeons r not rotten...rather the yolk remains in the eggs even after incubation...*What is the most general cause of infertile egss ??*


Excessive breeding

Improper matings in heavily feathered fancies


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

my pigeons are not heavily feathered fancy pigeons...they are small high flyers...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Have they hatched eggs before ? How old are the pigeons ? First timers can some times give you non viable eggs but its not considered a problem as they catch up later


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont know whether they have hatched eggs b4 or not ...they r not first timers ...they r middle aged pigeons..they have laid eggs twice b4 at my place but eggs were infertile....they laid another pair of eggs recently...


----------



## Mohi (Nov 5, 2013)

*pigeon is spoiling eggs*

Hii thr... Im new on this site. i have 16 high fly pigeons. but out of them 1pair is not hatching eggs or no development at all of baby. The male is ok,i tested him with different female pigeon.can any1 help me regarding this matter??


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't always feed too much wheat. If they get very fat, then they'll become lazy and uncapable of breeding. You can feed them mustard(সরিষা), I see many people of bangladesh feed them that. They also like some kind of worm, rice(চাল). Your loft should be well ventilated(রোদ থাকার দরকার নেই, দিনেও যেন বাসা অন্ধকার না থাকে। কবুতার ডিম পারার আগে বাসার কাছে কিছু খরকুটা রাখতে পারেন। তা দিয়ে তারা বাসা বানাবে। লাগলে মেইল কইরেন। ওরা আমাদের এদিকে যা দিয়ে বাসা বানায় তা কুরিয়ার করবো আনে। ডাক্তার দেখান বা না হলে ওই জোড়া বেঁচে আরেক জোড়া কিনেন) and its front should be towards south. Dhaka is a hell like city, keep an eye at loft temperature at the noon.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Mohi,
Welcome to PT.
If cock is ok,then are you sure hen is free from disease.
On some occasions, hens do not have a good germ on the egg or they have bacteria already in the yolk which can quickly kill the embryo. The eggs may be viable but embryo couldnt develop because of salmonella.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Junaid,
Bro,rice is not good for pigeons. It has poor nutritional value. It should not exceed 2 % of pigeon feed mix.



Junaid Ahmed Shawon said:


> They also like some kind of worm


What do you mean by that?


Junaid Ahmed Shawon said:


> and its front should be towards south


Why so???


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Junaid,
> Bro,rice is not good for pigeons. It has poor nutritional value. It should not exceed 2 % of pigeon feed mix.
> 
> What do you mean by that?
> ...


I know rice is low, I only suggest it to avoid excess feeding of wheat. 
I saw my pigeon eating 2 kinds of ant. 
In our country sun is always at south. So people of here always try to build loft facing at south so that they get max amount of sunlight. Also it helps to avoid northern cold wind of winter.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Sunlight is not important for fertilizing, the problem is that when the couple is kept in a dark place they decide to not breed thinking it's the winter.

I've heared from other breeders about feeding wheat only can reduce egg laying rate to 0% but that's not something I can talk about from experience.

generally speaking feeding only one type of seeds likely to cause nutritional deficiency you should do a research of what pigeons eat preferably research and ask people breeding the same type of your pigeons then you can make your own mix, also vitamines and dietary supplements are important to keep your pigeons healthy, and you should have broad spectrum anti-biotics and dewormers and other medicaments in case of emergency.

Good luck


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Junaid Ahmed Shawon said:


> I know rice is low, I only suggest it to avoid excess feeding of wheat.
> I saw my pigeon eating 2 kinds of ant.
> In our country sun is always at south. So people of here always try to build loft facing at south so that they get max amount of sunlight. Also it helps to avoid northern cold wind of winter.


pigeons will eat insects and worms and stones in case of extreme hunger, you should ask yourself if your pigeons were starving when you saw them eating ants

what do you mean by sun being always at south?

people build lofts with aviaries that's how pigeons within get fresh air and sunlight.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a large difference in size between the cock and then hen?

It came up in a different thread that if the hen is too large compared to the cock he will not be able to mate properly and the eggs will be infertile.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Is there a large difference in size between the cock and then hen?
> 
> It came up in a different thread that if the hen is too large compared to the cock he will not be able to mate properly and the eggs will be infertile.


Hi lisa this is an old thread but he said they are highfliers so I think they are the same size


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> pigeons will eat insects and worms and stones in case of extreme hunger, you should ask yourself if your pigeons were starving when you saw them eating ants
> 
> what do you mean by sun being always at south?
> 
> people build lofts with aviaries that's how pigeons within get fresh air and sunlight.


No they peak mud and eat very little insect just after eating. They are type of feral. 
The Tropic of Cancer line crossed our country by the middle. So the sun remain south most of the time of year. Also the very cold wind of winter comes from north(Himalayan Mountains) to our country. So the people our country build loft facing at south. You'll understand it if u see lofts of our country. It's like a long box with shed and 3/4 holes according to length for entering pigeons. They are separated as compartment with wood from inside. Each compartment contains 2 pigeons. It's hard to arrange sunlight for this kind of home.


----------

